# Hi again everybody



## Dusty77 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi again everybody I have decided on what tools I am going to get PFeIL and maybe A flexcut detain knife my question is what size gouges should I get and what size V tool should I get I plan on carving wood spirits and some other stuff


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Probably a good way to start and give you some decent flexibility is with a flat gouge (#2 or 3), a medium gouge (#5 or 6) and a deep gouge (#8 or 9). For widths, to start on doing wood spirits and things like that, somewhere around a quarter inch or 5/16. (somewhere around 6-8 mm). same size (or maybe a smidge bigger) for a v-tool. Four tools, will run you about a hundred bucks if you get them all at once, and you'll get a decent amount of use out of them. They'll also tell you, based on how much you carve and what you see yourself doing in the future, what other tools will help you get where you're going.

Don't forget also some means of keeping them sharp, sharp, sharp! Nothing worse than trying to carve with dull tools!

Happy carving, and check out both Mary May and Chris Pye for online schools. They've both been very helpful to me. Not free, either one, but not expensive, and worth every penny.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Mary May has a list of basic carving tools.
I'm taking a class from her and already purchased them (went with Pfeil, too).
Now I have to figure out which way I'm going with sharpening.
Fun, fun.


----------



## Dusty77 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for the great advice really appreciate it


----------

